# كتب تعليمية عن التحكم بوساطة الهواء المضغوط راااااائعة



## Tamer723 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتنا المهندسين والطلاب والتقنيين وجميع الباحثين عن المعرفة :
أود رفد هذا الموقع المتميز بمرجع تعليمي مهم لكل من يرغب معرفة نظام التحكم بواسطة الهواء المضغوط (النيوماتيك)penumatic 
حيث أن نظام التحكم هذا قد دخل وبقوة على خطوط الانتاج المؤتمتة وخصوصا في المنشآت الغذائية ومعامل الأدوية وفي كافة المنشآت التي لايسمح فيها باستخدام نظام التحكم الكهربائي ( من أجل أغراض الأمن الصناعي ) مثل معامل الدهان وغيرها من المواد القابلة للاشتعال .
وبلمحة موجزة يتألف نظام التحكم هذا من أولا:
1- عناصر التحسس (حساسات ميكانيكية , كهربائية ,ضوئية وغيرها)
2- المؤازرات ( اسطوانات القوة الهوائية)
وضمن النظام توجد عناصر أخرى مثل :
1- صمامات : للتحكم بضغط الهواء في الدارة (أمان), صمامات التحكم بالتجاه , صمامات خنق (للتحكم بالسرع مثلا)
2-بوابات منطقية (and, or, not, nor )
3-عناصر تكبير اشارة 
4-مؤقتات زمنية (timers )
والكثير من الاكسسوارات المتتمة لاداء الدارة الهوائية.
وتوجد الكثير من الشركات العالمية المختصة بتصنيع هذه العناصر وايضا في مجال التعليم .
ومن هذه الشركات: الشركة الألمانية الرائدة في هذا المجال :FESTO 
طبعا تقسم الدورة الى ثلاثة مستويات : التحكم بالهواء مستوى مبتدأ
التحكم بواسطة الهواء مستوى متقدم
التحكم بواسطة النظام الكهروهوائي مبتدأ ومتقدم
وسوف أقدم اليوم كتابين للشركة الالمانية باللغة الانكليزية مع صور توضيحية ( رائعين جدا جدا جدا ) مع امثلة تطبيقة من الواقع العملي فأرجو من الجميع الاطلاع عليهم لما له من أهمية 
وسوف ارفقكم ايضا ببرنامج التحكم المتكامل وصنع دارات التحكم الهوائية والهيدروليكية والكهربائية وغيرها البرنامج المشهور جدا AUTOMATION STUDIO 
فأرجو ان يلاقي هذا العمل المتواضع استحسانكم وسوف انشر لكم تباعا باقي الاجزاء من هذه السلسة التعليمية المهمة جدا .
وفقكم الله لما فيه من خير للأمة 
أخوكم المهندس الفلسطيني


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعلها من صالح اعمالك .

نحن بالانتظار والترقب مع الموفقية .


البغدادي .


----------



## ahmedsoror (10 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (18 نوفمبر 2007)

فى انتظارك يا باشمهندس على العمل الرائع


----------



## عمر الطويل (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله عبدالحميد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

thankx bro​


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (12 يناير 2008)

نحن بالانتظار على احر من الجمر


----------



## albahri (12 يناير 2008)

وينك يا بشمهندس نحن بأنتظارك


----------



## ahmedsoror (12 يناير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## ody (12 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ody (13 يناير 2008)

فين الكتبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## سيطور (17 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز شكرا ً جزيلا على هذا التوضيح المفيد و المختصر...
ارجو منك ان تضع الكراك مع البرنامج اذا امكن لاننا في مختبر الـ Pneumatic في الجامعة نعاني من عدم وجود الكراك.
أسأل الله لك التوفيق.


----------



## eng_mhem (26 يناير 2008)

ز شكرا ً جزيلا على هذا التوضيح اخانا الكريم
و ارجو منك سرعة وضع الكتب لتعم الفائدة
و لكن اسمح لى ان اضع روابط لبرنامج AUTOMATION STUDIO الغنى عن التعريف, و ذلك على سبيل المساعده فى الموضوع, و لك جزيل الشكر
الروابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/4950119/AUTOMATION_STUDIO_5_FULL.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/5050784/AUTOMATION_STUDIO_5_FULL.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/5072524/AUTOMATION_STUDIO_5_FULL.part3.rar
Rar password: www.kontrolkalemi.com


----------



## المنسى دائما (10 فبراير 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل برجاء وضع روابط اخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر 
خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## qutaiba alhamwi (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## sameh mubarak (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع ..........وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammadjaber (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيك سلمت ايداك


----------



## احمد الابيض (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## the black tiger (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## omranru (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك


----------



## sayed11085 (26 مارس 2010)

رايع


----------



## بوقرقره (26 مارس 2010)

نحن بإنتظارك
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## General michanics (26 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## kindheart186 (19 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكورر


----------



## ramiomar (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة والقيمة


----------



## saif abd (8 فبراير 2011)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## علي جعفري (15 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هذا أنـــــا (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اتمنى احد يرفق الملفات


----------



## زهراء الزبيدي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## edmar (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الجهد والعمل


----------



## هلام الغرب (9 أكتوبر 2011)

نحن في الانتضار ولك جزيل الشكر الرنامج بدون دروس صعب


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

لا اعرف اخي العزيز ولكن اين الكتب التي وعدتها ؟ منذ اكثر من 3 سنوات وانت نشرت هذا الموضوع ولكن ماذا بعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## uaeueng (9 أكتوبر 2011)

where are the files?!!


----------



## نجيب بدر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

كتاب جميل


----------



## واثق سيارات (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووررررررررررررر يا اخي العزيز


----------



## واثق سيارات (5 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا يا غالي


----------



## last samorai (6 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## engineer (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

